# JDom Text ändern



## itstata (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo ich hab ne ganz simple Frage, allerdings hänge ich da schon ne ganze weile dran 

```
org.jdom.Document doc = new SAXBuilder().build(this.filename);
			Element settings = doc.getRootElement();
			Element attributeElement = settings.getChild(attribute);
			attributeElement.setText(newValue);
```

ich möchte den Text zwischen den Tags vom Element attributeElement ändern, reicht der Code nicht dafür aus?
öffnen der Datei etc. funktioniert, ich hab auch schon im Debugger geschaut, es ist das richtige Element.
[/code]


----------



## Niki (22. Apr 2008)

Doch, das sollte funktionieren. Du musst die Datei aber schon auch wieder zurück schreiben nachdem du sie geändert hast. Sonst haben deine Änderungen ja nur im Speicher statt gefunden.


----------



## itstata (22. Apr 2008)

muah  gut zu wissen 

geht das auch mit SaxBuilder().build....?


----------



## Niki (22. Apr 2008)

Nein, du musst den XMLOutputter nehmen:

```
FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(new File("out.xml"));
XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter(Format.getPrettyFormat());
outputter.output(doc, fos);
fos.flush();
fos.close();
```


----------



## itstata (22. Apr 2008)

vielen dank :toll:


----------

